# Windows Explorer Question



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I use windows explorer as my main browser. 

There's a feature called full screen, which makes toolbars and the blue title bar at the top disappear. To temporarily get the tool bars back, you touch the top of the screen with the cursor.

All of a sudden, this has stopped working. When I go into full screen mode, the top blue title bar disappears, but the toolbars do not. They're still there. Is there a setting that I may have inadvertently changed?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

F11 is working fine for me, did you drag drop the menu or something when you were in full screen?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

right click on the toolbar and then left click hide toolbars on the sub-menu


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> right click on the toolbar and then left click hide toolbars on the sub-menu


 I dont see any hide toolbars option.


----------

